# Crank arm length on M/L size?



## floxy (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone know what crank arm length comes on a M/L frame? Specific model I'm researching is a TCR Advanced SL 1 but I would suspect crank arm length would be consistent between models for the same size (maybe a bad assumption). Giant's web site is no help. Thanks.


----------



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

172.5 on my 09 Advanced 3.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

172.5 09 Advance SL - SRAM RED cranks model.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

172.5 on my 2010 Defy Advanced 0.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

172.5 on my defy adv 0


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

NIce bike.




rzims said:


> 172.5 on my defy adv 0


----------

